# How to secure UK Police Clearance



## redball16 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sir/Mam,


Can you please help me, How's the procedure to secure UK police clearance?
How can I apply police clearance if I'm here right now at Spain? I stayed & worked at Essex area 3 years ago.

Is there an expiry date with UK police clearance issued? 

Please give me some helpful response.

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redball16 said:


> Sir/Mam,
> 
> 
> Can you please help me, How's the procedure to secure UK police clearance?
> ...


do you need this in order to immigrate to Spain?

I think it might be best to ask your embassy/consulate tbh :confused2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ask these questions at your local British Consulate


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Ask these questions at your local British Consulate


even though the OP is apparently Filipino??

though you're probably right :confused2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The check for previous convictions in the U.K. can only be done in the U.K. I seem to remember that a British consulate can instigate such a check, but at a cost.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

You can do it online - my husband had done this for his work overseas several times.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Are you married to an EU National? or have legal citizenship of any of the EU countries?or a student on a special visa. if not I suggest you go to one of the British consulates nearest to you.
In Spain the consulate offices are in Alicante, Barcelona, Bilbau, Cadiz, Granada and Madrid.
Or you could call in at your local Guardia Civil office, as you need to register to be here, and also be registered for Tax if you intend working, they will let you know of the proceedure to do this.


----------



## redball16 (Apr 21, 2012)

boxergirl said:


> You can do it online - my husband had done this for his work overseas several times.






Mam, 

Can you share us a little Idea.......So we can follow a step or link...... Thank you so much.......


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

redball16 said:


> Mam,
> 
> Can you share us a little Idea.......So we can follow a step or link...... Thank you so much.......


Hi Redball 16,
I think you will find that Boxergirls husband is probably Scottish, or at least holds a UK passport, and that is why he may have been able to do Police clearance online.
As you are not a UK National then you will probably have to go to one of the UK consulate offices I have listed, or your local Guardia Civil.


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

redball16 said:


> Sir/Mam,
> 
> 
> Can you please help me, How's the procedure to secure UK police clearance?
> ...





Hi redbull16

please visit our website where you will find quite a lot of information related to your query:

Criminal Records Certificate

Thanks

*Montse*
_UKinSpain, the official website of the British Embassy in Spain_


----------

